# Robert Kingdon's Geneva and the Coming of the Wars of Religion



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 14, 2006)

St. Andrews University in Scotland is sponsoring a one-day conference on November 18, 2006 regarding:

Robert Kingdon's _Geneva and the Coming of the Wars of Religion_: A retrospective after 50 years

School of History, University of St Andrews
in association with the Centre for French History and Culture

Very few books continue to set the intellectual agenda after fifty years, but Robert Kingdon's _Geneva and the Coming of the Wars of Religion in France_ is one such work. Published at the height of the Cold War in 1956, Kingdon's work shaped for two generations our understanding of how Calvin, from Geneva, revived and redirected a flagging French evangelism. Kingdon's presentation of the Genevan mission has proved remarkably enduring, not least because it provides a plausible explanation of the explosive impact of Calvinism in France and its remarkable success in the first years of the French Wars of Religion. But was French Protestantism so coherent; and was Calvinism so dominant a force? At this one-day conference, a group of scholars, all of them specialists on one aspect of Kingdon's thesis, will present a retrospective assessment of Kingdon's first and most influential work. Further details will be announced shortly.


----------



## crhoades (May 15, 2006)

ROAD TRIP! I hope this turns into a book...

Robert Kingdon has a lot of good works...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 15, 2006)

You're on! Ok, here's an itinerary...

Let's caravan




to the Big Apple



, fly



across the pond, head for Geneva by way of the Swiss Autobahn



, sample some Calvinus



and ship a few cases home, take the TGV across the Chunnel



, and cross the finish line



in St. Andrews just in time for the conference



. All aboard the Reformation Express!


----------



## crhoades (May 15, 2006)

I'm game...Now all we have to do is find some wealthy backers who want to see us grow in grace and knowledge of the Lord and reform the US...know of anyone?


----------



## Scott (May 15, 2006)

Is the book good?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Is the book good?



I don't have it. It's been hard to find in times past, although I see one copy available today on abebooks. However, I do know that it is highly regarded by scholars, and that Kingdon is one of the foremost scholars of the 20th century on Calvin's Geneva.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 27, 2006)

Kingdon is a top-notch scholar. Anything he writes is worth reading. 

rsc



> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Is the book good?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 18, 2006)

I wonder if there will be any written or audio / video materials from this conference?


----------

